# Sawtooth



## comeandtakeit (Sep 9, 2011)

Does anyone know anything about the terrain, roads and camp sites for the sawtooth mountains around Yost or Park Valley? How about private vs public land? Heading up there next weekend for a scouting trip before out hunt. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

The Sawtooth Mountains are way north of there in Central Idaho. You're thinking of the Raft River Mountains.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

There is a discussion thread entitled "Northern Muzzy tag on the Sawtooths" on the Big Game page of this discussion forum. That should point you in the right direction. Good luck!


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

The Raft River mountain range is part of the Sawtooth National Forest. So yes, they are are in Idaho but the Raft River range is the southern most part of this National forest and is in Utah.


----------

